# Won't be burning wood next year...



## Swedishchef (Feb 13, 2016)

I've been fairly busy of late and not had time to read/post on the forum.

I am in the process of completing a medical and if all goes well I will be moving far. Like really far. Like "Santa is my neighbour" far. And unfortunately, there is no wood supply where I will be living. Some guys do heat with pellets but my housing will be supplied and I wont be paying the heating bills.

While I am up there, you can all come visit!

Check out the road trip we're taking when we move there...

Andrew


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 13, 2016)

Wow.  That's a long way away.  How long do you plan to be there? and make sure you send us pictures; I imagine it's pretty "barren", but also very beautiful.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 13, 2016)

I will be there for about 3 years.

It is just on the edge of the tree line. The Dempster highway from Dawson to Inuvik is beautiful. Mountains and all. It is a very nice place. 

The first 5 minutes of the video below are great.


The NY times wrote up this article about the area just this past week.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/14/travel/canada-tuk-northwest-territory.html?_r=1

A


----------



## DougA (Feb 13, 2016)

Wow. I wish you all the best. 

I didn't realize that you lived in the Gaspe. You're moving from isolation to isolation. I've driven through the Gaspe twice and it's not exactly bursting with people.

The far north is on my bucket list but I don't think it will ever happen for me. I would prefer to move where there are trees that don't even lose their leaves in the winter, let alone a place where the "sun don't shine" mid winter. 

Good luck and keep in touch.


----------



## johneh (Feb 13, 2016)

Pray tell what you are going to do in the land of ice and snow
Drove in there 4 years ago in the middle of February
unbelievable drive over the Dempster highway in the middle of winter


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 13, 2016)

DougA said:


> Wow. I wish you all the best.
> 
> I didn't realize that you lived in the Gaspe. You're moving from isolation to isolation. I've driven through the Gaspe twice and it's not exactly bursting with people.
> 
> ...



Yes I am in the city of Gaspe itself. And you are right: it is fairly isolated. BUT it is very nice scenery and the people are great!

It's where my job brings me, I can't complain. It could be much worse!

Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 13, 2016)

johneh said:


> Pray tell what you are going to do in the land of ice and snow
> Drove in there 4 years ago in the middle of February
> unbelievable drive over the Dempster highway in the middle of winter


I am going to work! My wife is super excited to go up there and the kids as well.

How'd you like the Dempster in the winter? No flats like the summer at least!!

Andrew


----------



## johneh (Feb 13, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> I am going to work! My wife is super excited to go up there and the kids as well.
> 
> How'd you like the Dempster in the winter? No flats like the summer at least!!
> 
> Andrew



Did you ever see the TV show Ice Road Truckers
The first season was shot on that highway . We used a 6x6 5 ton to haul some furniture
for a friend  after you have been on that road in the winter you know why they call it
the land of ICE and SNOW. The drifting snow outside the town is unbelievable and
coming through the passes chains on  . But it is one interesting place with lots to do


----------



## vinny11950 (Feb 13, 2016)

Good luck, Andrew!


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 13, 2016)

It should be interesting. I gotta admit I am glad my housing is heat included...the winter is long and I would likely struggle to get ahead with wood ( if there was any wood to be chucked).

Now I gotta decide what kind of a truck we will be buying. Lol.

Andrew


----------



## Knots (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't think I'd want to live there forever, but 3 years will be a great experience.  I did this run in three weeks - when I was younger…



I would buy whatever truck everyone else up there has!  I saw this one in Alaska.  Maybe it's for sale:


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 14, 2016)

Wow.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 14, 2016)

Knots said:


> I don't think I'd want to live there forever, but 3 years will be a great experience.  I did this run in three weeks - when I was younger…
> View attachment 174854
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. And I thought I was driving far

3 years will go fast. My employer gives me a trip our for my family and I every 5 month for 1 month. So really I will be there approximately 30 months.

Andrew


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 14, 2016)

I might suggest somewhere warm for your bi-annual trip . . . like Hawaii, the Caribbean, etc.


----------



## DougA (Feb 14, 2016)

Are you looking for another helper? I could use 2 months of power year. Besides that, what is there to spend your money on.


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2016)

Sounds like quite an adventure Andrew. Godspeed. We'll miss you.

PS: Those nights get very long. Drop in here and let us know how you are doing and your impressions of the far north. Pics of auroras would be most welcome.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 14, 2016)

may the wind always be at your back, especially in Jan. best of luck , i'm sure all will go well. you've always seemed a genuine person in our conversations. best of luck and Gods speed


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 14, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> I might suggest somewhere warm for your bi-annual trip . . . like Hawaii, the Caribbean, etc.


Or just somewhere awesome like Alaska! We plan on enjoying ourselves up there: top of the world highway to Anchorage ( see the town of Chicken, Alaska). Gotta admit, Hawaii from whitehorse was $835 taxes inc per person round trip...lol..already checked.mwe want to show the kids the west coast of North america. They are great little travellers.



DougA said:


> Are you looking for another helper? I could use 2 months of power year. Besides that, what is there to spend your money on.


 Doug: you could always apply ! I won't be making that much money as the town is a decent size with all the amenities.




begreen said:


> Sounds like quite an adventure Andrew. Godspeed. We'll miss you.
> 
> PS: Those nights get very long. Drop in here and let us know how you are doing and your impressions of the far north. Pics of auroras would be most welcome.


Thanks BG. Means a lot coming from you. I will most certainly be taking pictures. I have a nice DSLR camera with some fancy lenses and a nice tripod. 30 days of total darkness. 56 days of total sunlight. Right now the sun is rising at 1021 am and sets a1756. We will be bringing sun lamps. Haha.



Doug MacIVER said:


> may the wind always be at your back, especially in Jan. best of luck , i'm sure all will go well. you've always seemed a genuine person in our conversations. best of luck and Gods speed


Thanks Doug. Now please keep the rest of your Nor'Easters to yourself for the rest of winter. 

Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 14, 2016)

I think a hearth conference should take place in Anchorage


----------



## Cynnergy (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow cool!  What was the traditional heat back before fossil fuels?  Never thought about it before.  Peat?  Caribou poo?


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 15, 2016)

My understanding is that it was whale oil lamps. 

I am not sure how our houses are heated up there. I don't think it is oil..maybe electricity. Some houses heat with propane. Some with oil....but I think mine will be with electricity.

Don't forget: everything up there is built on permafrost. Therefore the water and sewage systems are Utilidor based. Above ground piping everywhere.

From Dawson City to Inuvik you take the Dempster highway. This road is over 25 feet thick by places. They build it thick so that the permafrost will not thaw.

A


----------



## Knots (Feb 15, 2016)

It's worth a trip up the pipeline haul road:


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 15, 2016)

On a hirsutal note, I just came across this:
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/feb/14/hairdresser-needed-canada-norman-wells-oil-town


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 15, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> On a hirsutal note, I just came across this:
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/feb/14/hairdresser-needed-canada-norman-wells-oil-town


There was a chance I go there as well. However, the minister of interior affairs was not overly interested due to the isolation (no roads).

The hairdresser that goes there will make a killing!

Andrew


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 15, 2016)

You might find airfare from Anchorage to Hawaii to be a better deal . . . I know my sister said there are quite a few folks she knows in Alaska who make the trip southward  at least once in the winter to escape to somewhere warm and with more sun.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 15, 2016)

Good luck Andrew, I hope it all comes off well. Quite an adventure!


----------



## Jags (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh my.  That looks....cold.  Really, really cold.
Good luck with your new adventure (same job as the old job, or a new job?).  It should be a cool experience for the whole family.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 15, 2016)

Jags said:


> cool


Eggzackly


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 15, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> You might find airfare from Anchorage to Hawaii to be a better deal . . . I know my sister said there are quite a few folks she knows in Alaska who make the trip southward  at least once in the winter to escape to somewhere warm and with more sun.


Thanks for the tip Jake!


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 15, 2016)

jatoxico said:


> Good luck Andrew, I hope it all comes off well. Quite an adventure!


Yeah, it sure will be. Last week I had to write a personality exam: MMPI-2. I have written it before. Quite the test: 567 true/false questions. "I want to be a florist", "I like to fix door handles" , "I hear voices that nobody else hears", "I am happy with my sex life", etc etc.



Jags said:


> Oh my.  That looks....cold.  Really, really cold.
> Good luck with your new adventure (same job as the old job, or a new job?).  It should be a cool experience for the whole family.


Thanks Jags! The entire family is excited. My wife is the most out of all of us. New job: team leader for a team of 6 employees. Nights, days and weekends. I like the rotation though: 5-4, 5-4, 6-4 (5 shifts, 4 days off). I always have 4 days off which is nice.

And yes, it will be cool. Once winter arrives everywhere it's not so bad. They are forecasting -19C to -22C for daytime temperatures this week. The difference: it starts earlier. Last Halloween it was -20C. 

Andrew


----------



## jharkin (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow Andrew, that is quite the trip.  Are you still with the RCMP, are they the ones sending you up that way?

Out of curiosity will you be moving back to your house in Quebec after this rotation, or will they then send you someplace else?

Lots of pictures and updates please. The trip out there alone will be something to see.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey Jeremy,

Yes, I am moving with the RCMP (nothing to hide!). However, it is no longer the 1940s. In order to move, you must request a transfer. They pay for the entire move so a transfer is based on available funding, realeasability (from your province if you want to move to another province) and the needs of the RCMP (priorities for HR). I was pushing for this town for many reasons: I think it is a wonderful work experience for myself and an AWESOME life/cultural experience for myself and for my family. To note: my wife is actually more excited than I am...haha!

I signed a document indicating that I am aware that a rotation in the NWT is 5 years. After that they attempt to accommodate you in a post to the southern part of the country if you wish to leave the North. When leaving the North, you give them 3 geographical locations of your choice and they work to find a suitable posting.

There will be LOTS of pictures. I am thinking about creating a blog about the entire experience.

A


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 16, 2016)

I used to love this show when I was a kid:


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 16, 2016)

Lol. I have seen it. And yes, we all have a red serge. No pet wolf though.


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 16, 2016)

Awesome, Andrew.  Hope you manage to check in here and let everyone know how things are going now and then. Taking a trip up that way has always been a wish list item for me, but one my family doesn't share unfortunately.  FWIW I have family that's now retired from service in the RCMP.   Its not for everyone IMHO - those who wear the uniform are a special breed, my hat's off to you for stepping up to that challenge.  Best of luck to you and your family, hope you guys experience all the great adventures you seek.  Stay warm, stay safe, have a blast....


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 17, 2016)

I will be checking in for sure!!

You're right, it is not for everyone. But for me it's the best employer in the world. Soooo many opportunities!

On another note, my wife is getting her pack of friends after me to "justify" getting a $900 Canada Goose winter parka for when we're up there. Considering that last year on Halloween it was -20, she may be mounting a fair defence. lol

Andrew


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 17, 2016)

A $900 goose jacket . . . was it made from the Golden Goose? Yow-sers . . . seems a mite bit expensive.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 17, 2016)

Its funny, when I first saw this mentioned, I did get a picture in my mind of the picture Velvetfoot posted, and you guys out there in your red uniforms riding on dogsleds to patrol the frontier  from incursions by those pesky yanks But I realize that times have changed and this is not the 19th century anymore...  Side question - do you guys still do much actual "mounted" patrolling or is that part largely ceremonial now?

Anyway, congratulations - it sounds like you and your family are in for the adventure of a lifetime.  Its fun to use google maps, I was looking at the street view on Inuvik and its like I can actually walk through your future neighborhood - very cool, and the place is like another planet.

Heck even the road trip out there is going to a trip of a lifetime - looking at the map it seems like when you pass through Yukon territory even towns with fuel stops are going to be_ very_ far between, probably takes real careful planning. (and am I right that the last few hundred miles is all gravel road though the mountains??? too cool!)


----------



## Jags (Feb 17, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> her pack of friends after me


You know you are up north when a group of friends is considered a pack.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 17, 2016)

_Considering a blog??  _I certainly hope it goes beyond "consideration".  You write nicely and you have a thoughtful and gentle perspective on things; both make you a natural for a blog.  I, for one, certainly hope you decide to go for it.  You are, and will continue to be, a credit to red serge (a tailor, I appreciate your dress uniforms and serge!).  And hat's off to your spousal unit for being so gung-ho on something that will give you and your kids such great insight into life beyond the tree line!!


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 17, 2016)

$900 parka?  Hey, it's all about having the right tools, lol.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 17, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> A $900 goose jacket . . . was it made from the Golden Goose? Yow-sers . . . seems a mite bit expensive.


Right and I agree. But I do support something made in Canada with a lifetime warranty. Not to mention, when the coat was originally designed for scientists in Antarctica, they gotta be toasty (and they are nice looking lol..) https://www.canada-goose.com/ca/en/expedition-parka-4565M.html#start=1



jharkin said:


> Its funny, when I first saw this mentioned, I did get a picture in my mind of the picture Velvetfoot posted, and you guys out there in your red uniforms riding on dogsleds to patrol the frontier  from incursions by those pesky yanks But I realize that times have changed and this is not the 19th century anymore...  Side question - do you guys still do much actual "mounted" patrolling or is that part largely ceremonial now?
> 
> Anyway, congratulations - it sounds like you and your family are in for the adventure of a lifetime.  Its fun to use google maps, I was looking at the street view on Inuvik and its like I can actually walk through your future neighborhood - very cool, and the place is like another planet.
> 
> Heck even the road trip out there is going to a trip of a lifetime - looking at the map it seems like when you pass through Yukon territory even towns with fuel stops are going to be_ very_ far between, probably takes real careful planning. (and am I right that the last few hundred miles is all gravel road though the mountains??? too cool!)



You got it Jeremy...since the invention of internal combustion engines we've ditched horseback  They stopped the compulsary equitation component of the training academy in 1966. BUT we still have the RCMP musical ride which requires intense training and is largely historical/ceremonial. In fact, members are not allowed to parade on horseback unless they have the RCMP equitation course. We have high standards when it comes to horseback riding.

I wish when google was there it would have been SUNNY!! It's much nicer when it is sunny.

You are right. From the reading I have done and the people I have spoken with, the last Dempster highway is quite remote. Eagle Plains is the saving grace approximately mid way (https://www.yukoninfo.com/listing/eagle-plains-hotel-service-station/). The Dempster highway connects Dawson City to Inuvik. It's actually named after a member of the RCMP who had patrolled via dogsled this route and had been sent out to find the 4 members of the lost patrol (who had unfortunately died..). Lots of rich history in this neck of the woods.



Bobbin said:


> _Considering a blog??  _I certainly hope it goes beyond "consideration".  You write nicely and you have a thoughtful and gentle perspective on things; both make you a natural for a blog.  I, for one, certainly hope you decide to go for it.  You are, and will continue to be, a credit to red serge (a tailor, I appreciate your dress uniforms and serge!).  And hat's off to your spousal unit for being so gung-ho on something that will give you and your kids such great insight into life beyond the tree line!!



Thanks Bobbin! Our tailors do awesome work at the training academy. We also have some in Ottawa at our National Stores unit. They do great work

As for writing nicely, I have to print this off to show my wife that someone said that about me.  Arts are not my strength (I obtained my degree in Chemistry).

My wife is very supportive and is really looking forward to the adventure. 

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Feb 17, 2016)

$900 Parka - wolf fur collar?

edit, no looks like coyote fur.


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 17, 2016)

begreen said:


> $900 Parka - wolf fur collar?
> 
> edit, no looks like coyote fur.


coyote...and there's an open hunt for them in many provinces as they don't have any natural predators...just saying...or I could wait and buy a caribou hide or seal skin coat once I get up there.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 18, 2016)

Not a big fan of fur in general.  _However, _having worked for a fur company I can attest to the refined skills required to turn pelts into apparel.  Also, I regularly saw coats that were 50-80 yrs. old come out of cold storage for yet another "season". I also watched some very dated items re-cut and restyled... sooo... all things considered, furs can rightly be considered as fully recyclable/repurpose-able.  Would I buy a fur? NO.  Do I respect the use of fur? not generally.  Am I in awe of the many skills required to turn pelts into coats?  Indeed I am! 

One of my alteration customers was from Ottawa.  She said that when you reached 16-18 yrs. old it was a rite of passage to receive a beaver coat; they were warm (long before the era of Thinsulate) and a sign that a young woman had "arrived" in society.  Dated? unquestionably! but an interesting insight into "society" in the late '30s.  As one who actually makes things for a living, let me assure you that $900 for a parka made by people in N. America reflects not only the skill of the work force but the commitment of the manufacturer to machinery and production techniques required to produce top quality items!


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 18, 2016)

Ha. Nice reply Bobbin!

Here's how I see it: I don't want my wife to be cold. Period. cold wife = unhappy Andrew. I don't imagine goose down is any better: they pluck the feathers and let them run naked? 

All that to say, I hope I don't need to go up there when the ferries are not running yet the ice is too thin to cross at the 2 river crossings.

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 22, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> "justify" getting a $900 Canada Goose winter parka


Hubby still has the parka from when he crewed out of Tuktoyaktuk in the 80s to work on drill ships in the Beaufort.  Make sure you have all the winter gear you need before you leave as the cost of anything is really expensive in the north.  Definitely function over fashion for the winter there.  Good boots and mitts would be high on my list as I always have cold hands/feet.  Usually wear 2 pairs of socks ... with outer one being wool!  You might want to invest in some of these too!
http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/hothands-hand-warmer-10-pair-value-pack/6000072430510
http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/hothands-toe-warmer-6-pair-value-pack/6000118331015

I know milk in the northern reserves in Ontario is outrageous ... fresh fruit and vegetables the same.  Food costs will be interesting for you...  Since RCMP is paying the freight, don't just take what you need include what you "might" need.  We have been a host community for northern evacuations ... folks always go back with far more than what they came with.  Do you have snow machines to take with you?

Make sure you and the family take Vitamin D supplements since there is virtually no sunlight in the winter (bone health and also has effects on mood as it is used in combination with prescription drugs for depression).  Hubby said it really throws off the circadian rhythms with virtually 24 hr sunlight in the summer and none in the winter.  Northern lights are great though!

When Hubby was in the Beaufort, they used to hire local folks for polar bear patrol.  Not sure if they are as problematic in Inuvik as they are in Churchill, MB but figure the same caution is prudent.  Kids at one of our more rural schools have been trained when they hear the air horn, you get inside... wolf in the yard.  I would imagine they have roughly the same system there...

Enjoy the new experience Andrew ... and keep us posted.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 22, 2016)

Bobbin said:


> regularly saw coats that were 50-80 yrs. old come out of cold storage for yet another "season"


My sister still has my Grandma's mink stole ... probably from the 30s-40s.  I inherited my hubby's Aunt's full length (from 60s-70s).  Very heavy and very warm ... especially good in Winnipeg in the 40 below and windy weather but not something I would choose for every day wear.  It has always ticked me off when we have "helicopter" stars coming in to protest hunting/trapping practices ... especially when it is a source of income for the local people.  Many of those local folks have hundreds of years of heritage in the hunt and use the skins/furs for winter wear as their ancestors did.  Not much wind is going to cut through a skin/fur parka compared to some of the jackets I've had!  I especially remember Sir Paul (McCartney) doing a photo op when the seal hunt was on years ago ... standing there in his Mustang suit.  I wonder what sort of greenhouse gases were created to make that synthetic floater suit?  Not particularly eco-friendly...



Swedishchef said:


> buy a caribou hide or seal skin coat


Always best to get it from the source!  Don't forget the muklucks!!  Not sure if you caught the CBC item this winter ... an Inuit design copied from a photo of the shaman who created and was wearing it ... used without permission or acknowledgement by KTZ Fashion and D2Squared.  http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/inuit-shaman-parka-design-history-1.3345968  I look at that item and think of an opportunity lost by KTZ.  If they had been granted permission, can you imagine the hype they could have generated by having a descendant there when it hit the runway?

Learn from the locals Andrew!  ... but you likely have already figured that out


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 22, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Hubby still has the parka from when he crewed out of Tuktoyaktuk in the 80s to work on drill ships in the Beaufort.  Make sure you have all the winter gear you need before you leave as the cost of anything is really expensive in the north.  Definitely function over fashion for the winter there.  Good boots and mitts would be high on my list as I always have cold hands/feet.  Usually wear 2 pairs of socks ... with outer one being wool!  You might want to invest in some of these too!
> http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/hothands-hand-warmer-10-pair-value-pack/6000072430510
> http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/hothands-toe-warmer-6-pair-value-pack/6000118331015
> 
> ...



Thanks for the awesome tips!
I have a weight limit when I move. Personal belongings will be more important than food. That being said if I get the chance to drive there, I'll be bringing some stuff with me!

Unfortunately I do not own any snow machines 

I will certainly be bringing some VItamin D and some sun lamps as well. I can't see myself without those...

Andrew


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 22, 2016)

Tip from the Hubby ... get to know the pilot that does the transfers for the detachment.  Pick him up at the airport, feed him well and he will try to find ways to include pieces of freight for you on his flights

Any plans to learn Gwich'in?


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 23, 2016)

Pilots will be my friends 

I wanna take in as much of the local cultures as possible. So yeah I would like to learn some. As much as possible...

Still have a few more steps before getting there though. It's not a done deal.....ugh.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 23, 2016)

Penelope is tied to the tracks up there waiting for you.


----------



## Jags (Feb 23, 2016)

"Here I come to save the Daaaay"


----------



## begreen (Feb 23, 2016)

LOL. I was waiting for Dudley to show up.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 23, 2016)

The land of the inuksuks ...


----------



## begreen (Feb 23, 2016)

Land where going to the outhouse in winter could be a life-threatening journey.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 23, 2016)

A better mode of transportation than the horse...  http://www.whitehuskies.com/dog-sled-trips.php#Tour5
They have Steger mukluks available (made real close to me in Ely, MN)  and Skookum anoraks (made in the Yukon).  
I used to be a big fan of Sorel boots ... that's all my kids grew up with and spring wash up used to see up to 9 pairs of boots lined up on the deck rail drying in the sun.  The company was sold so they are no longer made in Kitchener and quality has suffered 
Skookums are custom made ...


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 23, 2016)

begreen said:


> LOL. I was waiting for Dudley to show up.


If I had a dollar for every joke I heard like that, I'd be as rich as you


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 23, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> A better mode of transportation than the horse...  http://www.whitehuskies.com/dog-sled-trips.php#Tour5
> They have Steger mukluks available (made real close to me in Ely, MN)  and Skookum anoraks (made in the Yukon).
> I used to be a big fan of Sorel boots ... that's all my kids grew up with and spring wash up used to see up to 9 pairs of boots lined up on the deck rail drying in the sun.  The company was sold so they are no longer made in Kitchener and quality has suffered
> Skookums are custom made ...


I love those mukluks. 

Like anything else ( including cutting firewood!): if you are properly equipped and dressed, it's fun!!


----------



## bag of hammers (Feb 24, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> If I had a dollar for every joke I heard like that, I'd be as rich as you


Glad BB threw Dudley in the thread - Dudley, Rocky & Bullwinkle, Boris & Natasha, Sherman & Peabody....  brings back memories.  Cartoons were great then....


----------



## Swedishchef (Feb 25, 2016)

Hence why I enjoy Teletoon Retro for my kids.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 28, 2016)

On the CBC this morning ... Nunavut Polar Bear Patrol http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/polar-bear-patrol-arviat-1.3460947
Successful even though encounter numbers are higher; only had to kill three.


----------



## TonyVideo (Mar 15, 2016)

Engine block heater. Secondary heat source for emergency if all electric. Enjoy!


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 15, 2016)

TonyVideo said:


> Engine block heater.


I take that for granted but a very good point  Good batteries go along with that so that you have the cranking amps you need in the cold!  When I brought my car here from the Niagara Falls area, it didn't have a block heater.  In-line heater through the rad line did the trick!  You can also get exterior block heaters that they use for machinery with a magnet on the back so it clings to the engine block.  We've used two on our oil tank when it was -50 to keep the oil from jelling in the line.

Only problem of where Andrew's potentially going is it's north of the tree line ... wonder what the Inuit used historically?  Whale blubber is what is coming to mind without searching...

Edit:  Seal oil lamp was what came up in the search!


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey!

Well, 3 weeks ago I found out that there's been a change in plans. Due to circumstances beyond my control, I won't be going as planned. I was super devastated.

All that to say, I will remain positive and hopefully things take a turn for the better!

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh boy. Hope you didn't sell your 2016 wood stash already.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Andrew ... staying in the same place then?  Get cutting, splitting, stacking


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 23, 2016)

You are talking to virtual family here. What happened?


----------



## bag of hammers (Mar 24, 2016)

Mixed (selfish) feelings - not happy to see your opportunity get yanked out from under you, but kinda nice to have you hanging out here playing with fire still....


----------



## ChipTam (Mar 25, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> Hey!
> 
> Well, 3 weeks ago I found out that there's been a change in plans. Due to circumstances beyond my control, I won't be going as planned. I was super devastated.
> 
> ...


Hey Andrew,
    Sorry to hear that your plans to move to the far north didn't work out.  I know that a few years ago you were hoping to move closer to your original home in southern New Brunswick.  If that doesn't work out either we could always use another good mountie in Nfld.  Best wishes, ChipTam


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 26, 2016)

Ha ha. I didn't sell any wood. I was going to leave it to whoever purchased the house.

For the sake of a public forum, I won't get into the details. But I am still interested in going should the opportunity arise.

I just lit the stove right now. Weird weather...still -7C this morning. W.T. heck!?

Thanks Chip! Newfoundland has always been a dream of mine...who knows what will happen down the road.

Andrew


----------



## maple1 (Mar 26, 2016)

My Uncle was stationed in Nfld for 20+ yrs. He got 30+ in, total, starting out west. Was all over the place. I was just a kid when we visited them in Buchans (that was an adventurous trip, being way back then & all). He finished up at the Gander airport. Sadly he is no longer with us - was a great man though. Have a cousin in RNC in St. Johns, he started as RCMP out west also - came back home & joined the RNC.

Been way too long since I've been over there & seen them all....


----------



## begreen (Mar 26, 2016)

Best of luck and success to you Andrew. Keep an eye out for adventure and great experiences.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear this didn't work out for you . . . may wherever you end up be a good place and may you be happy with where you are, where you have been and where you may go some day.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys. Not everything can be controlled in life. We will see where I end up eventually.

And until then; I keep burning 

Andrew


----------



## saskwoodburner (Mar 26, 2016)

Too bad about the circumstances changing. I was looking forward to the stories.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 27, 2016)

I can always tell stories...just not about that.
Wanna hear about my kids waking this morning at 3:45 am because the Easter Bunny "should have come by now"? It's a reaaaaal good one 

Andrew


----------



## Lake Girl (Apr 1, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> I can always tell stories...just not about that.
> Wanna hear about my kids waking this morning at 3:45 am because the Easter Bunny "should have come by now"? It's a reaaaaal good one
> 
> Andrew


Oddly, I miss those days where life was less complicated in a lot of ways...  The Bunny hid their dyed hard-boiled eggs in the living room (outside was usually snow/ice)... always entertaining


----------



## jatoxico (Apr 1, 2016)

Just saw you're plans fell through. Sorry to hear it, could tell you were really looking forward to it.

On the bright you won't be strapped for time and can continue to read in (excruciating) detail about all things wood here at Hearth!


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 1, 2016)

The best plans are the ones we don't know about.  

I'm sure you'll find what you are looking for.


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 4, 2016)

jatoxico said:


> Just saw you're plans fell through. Sorry to hear it, could tell you were really looking forward to it.
> 
> On the bright you won't be strapped for time and can continue to read in (excruciating) detail about all things wood here at Hearth!


For sure!


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 10, 2016)

Howdy!
Anyone up for reading a blog? Haha. Lots and LOTS of developments. Long story short, I am headed up again.
So, if all goes as planned, I won't be burning wood this summer! haha

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Jul 10, 2016)

Wow, that's great news. What happened? Family must be psyched. Hope this time it sticks.


----------



## johneh (Jul 10, 2016)

Sounds like the pot head that was about to take a flight
He didn't know weather to get on and get off
Or get off and get on
Good luck I hope this time it sticks


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 10, 2016)

Well, without getting into details, sometimes there are decisions made beyond our control we must accept it at face value. Things finally came back around to our favor.

Psyched? Yes but not ecstatic. Why? I guess it is a natural defense: don't wanna get our hopes up too high..just in case something happens. But we are really looking forward to it! There are a few little steps left that need to be taken. Can't wait.

Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 12, 2016)

And if this all works out, i will likely be driving out! Trip of a lifetime


----------



## Ashful (Jul 12, 2016)

Depending on the season...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 12, 2016)

Here's hoping the novelty doesn't wear off too quick.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 13, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Depending on the season...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Naw, there is a year round road to get there. Well maintained at that!! Road trip!!

The novelty wont wear off Velvet. I have been in touch with lots of people up there who are loving it. Every 5 months i get a trip out for a month. My wife and i are really looking forward to the adventure, cultural experience and learning experience for the kids....and buying a new pickup truck. Haha.

A


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 13, 2016)

Good to hear it is a go.  That new truck ... pay bump for northern posting!  Also eligible for northern residents tax deduction...

Take your vitamin D ... with lack of sunlight in winter, you will need them for bone health and mood stabilization.

Enjoy the experience to the fullest!


----------



## Ashful (Jul 13, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> Good to hear it is a go.  That new truck ... pay bump for northern posting!  Also eligible for northern residents tax deduction...
> 
> Take your vitamin D ... with lack of sunlight in winter, you will need them for bone health and mood stabilization.
> 
> Enjoy the experience to the fullest!


Good advice.  There were several studies in the works about five years ago, finding that winter cold and flu season is largely tied to vitamin-D deficiencies.  Simply taking vitamin D every day will reduce your chance of cold and flu by some very large margin (cannot now remember exact percentages).  Last I looked into it, they were beginning to study exact maintenance levels.


----------



## BigFir (Jul 13, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> And if this all works out, i will likely be driving out! Trip of a lifetime


If not in a hurry come farther west and take the Cassiar or Alaska highway. Northern BC has some of the most spectacular scenery in the world.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 13, 2016)

Well, I see it like this: I "need" a truck. haha. Thanks for the advice on vitamin D. We'll be stocking up. And in the summer when it is 24 hours of sun I won't be needing the vitamins.

Big Fir: I used to live in Jasper, AB. I often drove through the interior, Northern BC, etc. Very nice scenery indeed.


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 17, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> Well, I see it like this: I "need" a truck. haha. Thanks for the advice on vitamin D. We'll be stocking up. And in the summer when it is 24 hours of sun I won't be needing the vitamins.



For the summers of endless day, you might want to think about some melatonin ... that is the hormone produced by your body to signal it is time to sleep.  Not sure how badly circadian rhythms might change but Hubby said it was a tough adjustment.  I know it is slightly different when it stays light till about 10pm where I live!


----------



## Lake Girl (Jul 21, 2016)

Don't know if you caught this ... snow in July  And you want to live there???  Caught one of the comments about not putting your parka away...
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/nwt-snow-july-20-1.3687585


----------



## Swedishchef (Jul 23, 2016)

I did see that! I love it!


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 27, 2016)

Umm...so my old house is now empty and the new owner takes possession in 3 weeks.

I am on the road!! Driving 7800kms. I started a blog with daily updates for those who are interested.

https://northernadventure.org

I am not certain this thread is still active, i will repost a new one...

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Aug 27, 2016)

Safe travels. Time to update the Location.


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 27, 2016)

Drive safe.   Remember pools at motels are your friend ... lets the kids burn off energy after being in the car all day!


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks BG!  I won't update now, I'd need to update daily. Things are going smooth so far and we are travelling as safely as possible lol.

the pools are hits as was the earth science museum in Sudbury Where in NW Ontario do you live??

A


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 27, 2016)

Travelling on the TransCanada you will miss us (takes you through Dryden, Kenora and on the Manitoba).  Little lake north of Emo, ON off 11/71.  You can see the US (northern Minnesota) across the river from Emo.

I enjoy the drive until you hit around Winnipeg ... prairies and I find the flat boring.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 28, 2016)

haha. I will think of you when I drive by tomorrow. I am planning on making it to Winnipeg-ish. Then to Regina, then the Rockies. I can't wait to show the kids the Rockies!!@


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 1, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> haha. I will think of you when I drive by tomorrow. I am planning on making it to Winnipeg-ish. Then to Regina, then the Rockies. I can't wait to show the kids the Rockies!!@


May have been in Winnipeg at the same time  Doctor appt for my daughter and helping my son move.  Will be heading to Thunder Bay soon to help another son move there.  Tired of being on the road...

Not a great fan of some of the passes through the Rockies... really hate the ones where the road is right on the edge of the mountain (Bears Tooth Pass, Montana going into Yellowstone).  OK when on solid ground but nervous in the car  Did get to see a Big Horn ram when going through Glacier National though

Safe travels for you and yours!


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Sep 10, 2016)

have really enjoyed your blog. enjoy your diminishing sunlight. when will you go dark this fall?(not at work but in daily life!) how have you prepped  the kids for 24 hrs with no sun? best of luck and be safe.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks Doug. I received yoir commrnt through the blog but lost track of messages and didn't get a chance ti write back.

It is still daylight for a few more months. In fact it gets dark at 10 pm right now.

We haven't prepped the kids yet. We have sone melatonin supplements and vitamin d. Should be OK.

What a drive..the Dempster highway was unreal. But i dont think i will do it this winter. Too many variables that i can't control IE weather. It can change suddenly in any of the 3 mountain passes.....and you coild be stuck if they close the roads which they can do at 3 gates...

A


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 13, 2016)

Saw those types of gates while travelling in the western US this summer; makes you think about the problems and possibilities.  The pass into Yellowstone was closed the day after we went through due to snow... in July

Hope you have the emergency kit in the vehicle ... candles, blanket, shovel, quick energy foods that can survive a freeze ... water when travelling.


----------



## Swedishchef (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't think I will be driving out in the winter. It is a little too beyond my "let's go as a family" type of road.
lol Some people do it though.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Oct 10, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and family. hopefuly it is a day off for you.


----------



## jatoxico (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey Andrew just catching up here at Hearth after the summer. Great news you getting the post you hoped for. If you see this, wishing you all the best!


----------



## begreen (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm kind of envious for the light shows you folks will be seeing. Looks like you have already had a nice taste of one. 
https://northernadventure.org/2016/10/04/they-have-arrived/


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 12, 2016)

Doug MacIVER said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to you and family. hopefuly it is a day off for you.


Hey Doug! Thanks for the wishes. Unfortunately it was not a day off for me but that is OK. We are quite short staffed at the moment and I am working 50% night shifts. Needless to say this was a big professional move for me: from running an office and working Monday-Friday to being a team leader and working all kinds of shifts. But I love it.



jatoxico said:


> Hey Andrew just catching up here at Hearth after the summer. Great news you getting the post you hoped for. If you see this, wishing you all the best!



Yeah it certainly worked out! How are things in your neck of the woods?



begreen said:


> I'm kind of envious for the light shows you folks will be seeing. Looks like you have already had a nice taste of one.
> https://northernadventure.org/2016/10/04/they-have-arrived/


BG I replied directly to your personal email addy and am not sure if you received a response. The Northern Lights have been insane. They are forecasting some serious solar storms to be hitting us tomorrow. Luckily I am off and will try to snap some nice pictures. I can't believe how intense they are. When I am working, I let my coworkers drive while I stick my head out the vehicle windows like a puppy. lol

On another note, there is a local store that sells BK stoves! Very reasonable prices too. The only downer is that all there is for wood up here is small, skinny black spruce. lol.

 A co-worker of mine just bought a house that has a BK King in it. I am going to refer him to this site so he can learn more. He didn't know it had a CAT, he downloaded the manual and is learning more and more on a daily basis.

A


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> BG I replied directly to your personal email addy and am not sure if you received a response. The Northern Lights have been insane. They are forecasting some serious solar storms to be hitting us tomorrow. Luckily I am off and will try to snap some nice pictures. I can't believe how intense they are. When I am working, I let my coworkers drive while I stick my head out the vehicle windows like a puppy. lol
> 
> On another note, there is a local store that sells BK stoves! Very reasonable prices too. The only downer is that all there is for wood up here is small, skinny black spruce. lol.
> 
> A co-worker of mine just bought a house that has a BK King in it. I am going to refer him to this site so he can learn more. He didn't know it had a CAT, he downloaded the manual and is learning more and more on a daily basis.


Hey Andrew. No, the email didn't come through for some reason. I am really enjoying the pics and just a bit envious of the light show you are seeing. It will only get better. I have been lucky enough to catch them a couple times when I lived back east. They were so beautiful that I expected to hear sound or music.

Nice that you are helping folks burn right up there too. Good job!


----------



## Lake Girl (Oct 13, 2016)

How far south before you get into better trees as you would be on the edge of the tundra there?

Great Northern lights!  We've only seen them filling the whole sky here once over 12 years ago.  Nowhere near that intensity though.  Glad to hear you and the family are enjoying the northern adventure!


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 13, 2016)

begreen said:


> Hey Andrew. No, the email didn't come through for some reason. I am really enjoying the pics and just a bit envious of the light show you are seeing. It will only get better. I have been lucky enough to catch them a couple times when I lived back east. They were so beautiful that I expected to hear sound or music.
> 
> Nice that you are helping folks burn right up there too. Good job!


Thanks BG. I was soooo excited to see a BK dealer and find out I have a co-worker with a BK and knew nothing about it's operation. He didn't even know it had a CAT!



Lake Girl said:


> How far south before you get into better trees as you would be on the edge of the tundra there?
> 
> Great Northern lights!  We've only seen them filling the whole sky here once over 12 years ago.  Nowhere near that intensity though.  Glad to hear you and the family are enjoying the northern adventure!



Yes we are enjoying it. Personally I am looking forward to the winter: winter in the Arctic is like summer in Florida: that's when all the fun goes on.

A


----------



## johneh (Oct 13, 2016)

You Know why all the fun is in the winter
There are no Black Fly's and Mosquitos


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 13, 2016)

I agree John. I don't understand why people say it's sooo nice in the summer: half of the places I have lived in my lifetime have such a bad blackfly and mosquito population that you can't enjoy the outdoors for 6-7 weeks!


----------



## SeanBB (Jun 13, 2017)

Did you make it through the winter?
I am sure I am not the only one who would love an update!


----------



## begreen (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes, it's now the time of the midnight sun and all night parties.


----------

